# Eb5000x overvoltage



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey, I have an old Honda eb5000x thats putting out to much voltage. (175 no load, 160 @3k watts)
The HZ measures [email protected] 3k watts and 61-62 at idle. So I think RPM is spot on.

All the connections at the avr are tight and clean. 

I'm thinking it has to be the avr, but I don't know. Is there anyway to test that before I drop $300 on a whim?

Also, the auto idle function won't rev back up when a load is applied. Are the two connected somehow?

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt88-8 said:


> I'm thinking it has to be the avr, but I don't know. Is there anyway to test that before I drop $300 on a whim?


Sadly, I'd also bet on the AVR, but happily it should be less than $20:








Voltage Regulator AVR 32350-ZB4-632 For Honda EB3500X EB5000X EG3500X EG5000X | eBay


Fit Models.



www.ebay.com






32350-ZB4-632REGULATOR ASSY., AUTOMATIC VOLTAGE


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

tabora said:


> Sadly, I'd also bet on the AVR, but happily it should be less than $20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately all these aftermarket ones i can find have different wiring connections than mine. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

tabora said:


> Unfortunately all these aftermarket ones i can find have different wiring connections than mine.


Post a picture of yours.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Slightly different. Anyways replaced the regulator with a Honda one. Still getting 130v. Trying to see if I can get it down some









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is the hz
that is the most important number on an avr unit.
59-61 hz is the number
set to 1/2 load with 1500 watt space heaters one on L1 and the other on L2 outlets.
then adjust gov rpm for 60 hz.
no load it might be 61 hz and full load 59 hz

L1 grid ac here at my location right now is 128 vac...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt88-8 said:


> Anyways replaced the regulator with a Honda one. Still getting 130v. Trying to see if I can get it down some


You're in the ballpark now! Speed needs to be very close to 3600RPM. That will get you to the 60Hz. The acceptable voltage range is 105-132V. You'll probably end up in the mid 120s.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm at 61hz no load and 58-59 with 3000w (1500/ leg) 

Still won't drop below 129vac

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what are you using for a meter?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

The AVR has an adjustment screw on it. Did you try to adjust it?


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

iowagold said:


> what are you using for a meter?


Well funny you should mention that. I brought home my meter from work to confirm. Same 130v at no load, but reading 125/126 with each leg at 3k watts. I'm gonna choose to believe this meter as its much more expensive (matco) and its readings are acceptable to me as I've seen our household at 125 several times.

The honda brand avr has no adjuster that i can locate. I did notice some off the Amazon ones had a adjustment screw.

PS I tried to update the honda fourm Paul, but it seems to be locked. Thanks for your help throughout. 

Thanks again for all your help guys. I'm very very happy to have this unit functional. 

Now, anybody know anything about wacker units? (JK thats a topic for a new thread.)

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Matt88-8 said:


> Well funny you should mention that. I brought home my meter from work to confirm. Same 130v at no load, but reading 125/126 with each leg at 3k watts. I'm gonna choose to believe this meter as its much more expensive (matco) and its readings are acceptable to me as I've seen our household at 125 several times.
> 
> The honda brand avr has no adjuster that i can locate. I did notice some off the Amazon ones had a adjustment screw.
> 
> ...


wacker (pronounced Vacker)
is ok too.
they are a construction gen set.
loud.... but good.
if you get a chance to snag one at less than a couple of hundred bucks.
go for it!
they have honda gx engines worth 800-900 bucks new on them.
they are just an avr gen head... but they are built ok.
and yes i have manuals for them as well.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Picked one up on the cheap, figured the gx340 was worth what guy wanted for it.
Guy said it didn't produce power. 
Jump 12v to the brushes and it only read 26vac at the plug.
Thought well, thats no good. Removed the battery and suddenly had 146v.. 

now it will power stuff, but it starts at 146vac unloaded and will drop to around 135 at 3k watts
(And yes, I checked this one with the good meter)

Also, please note that this is with or without the avr plugged into the brushes.. doesnt seem to make a difference... so I have no idea how this thing is building a field..

Thanks for letting me pick your brains again.



Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Matt88-8 said:


> Picked one up on the cheap, figured the gx340 was worth what guy wanted for it.
> Guy said it didn't produce power.
> Jump 12v to the brushes and it only read 26vac at the plug.
> Thought well, thats no good. Removed the battery and suddenly had 146v..
> ...


what model is the wacker?
should be a G xxxx or G x.x

yea they are a different kinda avr setup for sure.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

iowagold said:


> what model is the wacker?
> should be a G xxxx or G x.x
> 
> yea they are a different kinda avr setup for sure.


Its a G5.6

0008045
Rev 105

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

manual links send to you.


----------

